# Tutoring an EMT-B



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 21, 2010)

I responded to ad on craigslist from an EMT-B student that needs a tutor. I could use some extra cash so I am going to give it a try. They are preparing to test for there NREMT. Its been almost 2 years since they took there EMT-B class. I have never tutored anyone before, However I have taught small classes in first-aid and have trained new employees. 

I was hoping you guys could get my juices flowing and provide me with some ideas of how to approach this. Maybe some resources or first hand experiences of your own.

I need to find a way to identify this person's weak areas and then find ways to work on them. I was thinking I could make some Power Point as one resource.

any ideas?


----------



## Meursault (Mar 22, 2010)

PowerPoints are a terrible teaching tool. Have the student take a practice test and identify their weak areas. For the practical, find a partner and run them through a full simulated practical exam. Actually, if they're studying for the practical, you're going to need a partner for quite a few sessions, so consider finding a second student to tutor. Use actual evaluation sheets, copy them, and fill them out accordingly. There's no substitute for assessing them yourself and simple repetition for the practical. 

Note that if the student completed their EMT-B course more than two years ago and did not certify, they need to retake the course. Neither tutoring nor a refresher will count. Source: https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/brochuresCertification.asp?from=policies


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 22, 2010)

All good information, thanks


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 22, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> PowerPoints are a terrible teaching tool. Have the student take a practice test and identify their weak areas. For the practical, find a partner and run them through a full simulated practical exam. Actually, if they're studying for the practical, you're going to need a partner for quite a few sessions, so consider finding a second student to tutor. Use actual evaluation sheets, copy them, and fill them out accordingly. There's no substitute for assessing them yourself and simple repetition for the practical.



Sounds like good advice. I'd just add that PP slides can be helpful to visual learners if -- and this is a big if -- the slides aren't treated as self-sufficient, but rather as an adjunct to the presentation.


----------



## HNutley (Mar 29, 2010)

You could also make up a Jeopardy game as a review and do some scenarios to help with the review side of the written test.


----------



## burntemt (May 9, 2012)

*i need a tutor*

hey any one have any ideas on tutor i need one for my retest in a week


----------



## nwhitney (May 9, 2012)

burntemt said:


> hey any one have any ideas on tutor i need one for my retest in a week



Where are you at?


----------



## burntemt (May 9, 2012)

*retest*

i'm in central orange county California


----------



## CFal (May 9, 2012)

I'm kind of on the opposite end of this, I am taking an EMT course this summer and will be getting tutored at the same time to make sure that I know everything.  I will be volunteering for an EMS service and during the downtime the Paramedic will help me study when we are not on calls.


----------

